

Where can you get two weeks of iTunes App Store data? - dbachelder
http://bustedloop.com/blog/2009/7/6/where-can-you-get-two-weeks-of-itunes-app-store-data.html

======
andrewljohnson
If only there was actual sales data, this would be a gold mine.

If you'd just like to track the rank of arbitrary apps, go to
<http://majicjungle.com/news/?p=19>

~~~
JoshKastelein
You're right. It would be awesome if there was a translation that mapped rank
on any given day to sales rate.

------
jessekirchner
It is always good to make raw data available to the masses. Nice work!

------
wirsbo
This is cool

